# ENGINEER - Finding work on Student VISA - 20 hrs per week



## aussie975 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm an Aussie and my partner is on a Student VISA - which restricts him to working 20 hrs per week.

He is a qualified Engineer and has received his Australian qualification conversion.

He can only find work in Cafe's and he is hating it. He starts really early sometimes 5:30am and he is studying at night.

Does anyone have any suggestions on how he can land a job in his field OR have any suggestions on work he can find for 20 hrs per week other than cafe work.

He is a wonderful, hard working, honest guy. English is good but with a heavy accent. He is finding it tough finding an office job or an engineering job. Any tips would be great.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

aussie975 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm an Aussie and my partner is on a Student VISA - which restricts him to working 20 hrs per week.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately - he is on a student visa.....with the work restriction.

Very, very unlikely a local company would take him on as an engineer or cadet.

What other skills does he have - building trade skills? Driving license?

When does he has to leave Australia?

Is he considering another visa?

Right now hospitality may be the best option.........

Good luck.


----------



## aussie975 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi Robboat

His Student VISA expires April next year but we intend on submitting a partner VISA as we are living together and very much a married couple.

But he will have to comply with the student VISA work restrictions until April 2015. So we are keen to get him into the best possible work within the 20 hrs per week he can work.

He has worked in hospitality for 2 yrs + now and he hates it. 

He has a drivers license, speaks fluent spanish and portugese and is very keen on an office job or engineering job.

The Partner VISA looks daunting and we have been preparing the application - but its going to take some time.

Cheers and thanks for the info.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Good that you are working on the partner visa application.
Make sure all your details are correct and you have proof.
It will be a struggle for a while but you will get there and your husband can get a better job.

Good luck.


----------



## arsijust17 (Feb 21, 2012)

On a spouse visa the working restriction will removed then he can be offered a proper engineering job


----------

